# Phineas tries for November!



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

I figured i'd give it a go, and this is my new favorite picture of him.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, love it! <3


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks! He's one of my more coaperative boys lol.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah its really hard to take good pictures. Great pic!


----------



## Reflux (Oct 12, 2010)

He seems to remind me of one of my friend's betta, real beauty


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------

